# 722k rebooting



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

In the last several days my 722k has spontaneously rebooted at least 4 times. Also we've had several shows that have been splintered into multiple fragments-as many as 6. It seems to happen on both inputs. 
Am I right in thinking that the splintering is a dropped signal issue?
many as 6. 
Am I right in thinking that the rebooting is a possible hard drive issue?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't think a signal issue would cause the multiple segments you describe. When that happens to my 722 or 612 there's a popup indicating some of the program was lost. I'm not sure about the hard drive causing reboots. I have all my receivers on UPS devices and don't experience any reboots, at least not the ones caused by dirty power.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Press the menu button on your remote twice in quick succession to display the System Info screen then post back to let us know what Software Version you have installed on your receiver.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Rebooting is a power supply issue in most cases (could also be software, but then it would affect everyone). Usual causes are:

- overheating
- dirty power
- power supply failing.

The first two you might be able to address. The third always requires a receiver replacement.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

BattleZone said:


> Rebooting is a power supply issue in most cases (could also be software, but then it would affect everyone). Usual causes are:
> 
> - overheating
> - dirty power
> ...


Not everyone has the most recent FW updates, at least not yet... There are numerous posts in several threads indicating that those who have gotten these updates are having issues since receiving it. As I've already posted here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=184663 , L6.30 hosed one of 622s. Others are reporting suspiciously similar problems with the new L6.70 release on their 722s, and others with the new L6.67 on their 722Ks.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

First thing to do (as with any computer that is having problems) is to do a power cord reboot.

If this fails to resolve the problem, the unit may need to be replaced (software download error or hardware problem).

Occasionally another piece of hardware will cause these reboots, such as a failing lnb, or a glitchy OTA channel (broadcasting some garbage in their data stream)

Another source of such behavior is overheating - VIP DVR's MUST be placed in open air and active air management is recommended (use a small fan to pull air out of the left side of the unit when viewed from the front). If your unit is in a cabinet, at least one fan is almost mandatory, or you're asking for trouble.

A final (for this list) cause might be dirty power from your power grid, usually leading to multiple receivers being replaced with no relief from troubles.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

When I get home I'll check the Software version and report back.
Heating is probably not an issue. The unit is in a cabinet with no back and is not sitting on anything else and has about 4 inches clearance. My new TV stand gets built and installed tomorrow. It's an open stand with no doors. Will most likely help cooling.
With regard to dirty power, I have a Panamax power conditioner so it's OK.

Kent Taylor, I know the popup you are describing. It says some of the recording is lost, or something like that. In theis case, a show will actually be broken into 5 or 6 segments. The season premiere of The Event had 6 recorded chunks, 53 minutes, 1 min, 0 min, 0 min, 1 min, 5 min. The premier of Chuck - same night, showed a full recorded 1:03 duration, but the recording stopped completely after 16 minutes. This has happened several times on different networks. Interesting to note that it's only network TV.


----------



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

I would wager an uneducated guess that you are on 6.67


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, that's some educated guess! I AM on 667. 
Is there anything I can do?


----------



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

Wait and hope it gets fixed with 6.68 

Actually I experience random reboots as well which never happened prior to 6.67. Was discusssed in another thread.

I'm hoping it's a firmware issue and not the receiver itself.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

668 installed yesterday. Fingers crossed...


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for reporting the update and please let us know how it goes for you…

If the L6.68 release manages to restore functional stability to the 722Ks, then hopefully Dish will quickly follow-up with new releases to address the similar issues/problems brought on by the L6.30 release on the 622s and by L6.70 on the 722s.


----------



## Hardin Thicke (Jun 18, 2008)

I've also had several reboots in the past two days that I'm aware of. They were all outside the 5:23PM time that I've reported in the past.


----------



## tikt b8 (Jun 4, 2007)

I have had these similiar reboot problems since L6.70. It started the same day the download happened (yesterday) and is happening every hour or so. It is really annoying.


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

Mine has done this twice while watching baseball playoff games tonight. At the current software version L670. SJ


----------



## tikt b8 (Jun 4, 2007)

It happened again this morning (11am CST) and it has not happened again (now 10pm CST) The TV has pretty much been on all day on college football and so far it seems to have stopped rebooting (knocking on wood).


----------

